# Hiring Hanging Crew in Kansas City



## mds120 (Nov 22, 2009)

Help Wanted: Contract Hanging Crew


Alliance Drywall Services L.L.C. is a full service residential and commercial contractor. Our customer base is primarily north of the river in Kansas City. 



However, through word-of-mouth referrals from past customers we are rapidly expanding south of the river as well.


We want to hire a professional hanging crew as a back-up to our existing crew. 



If you provide reliable, quality service, at a reasonable price and are easy to do business with give us a call for an interview. I'll not likely be checking this thread.



Mark Seneker (816) 985-9280 or email at [email protected]
Visit us on the web at Alliancedrywallservices.com


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

mds120 said:


> I'll not likely be checking this thread.


Good, then you won't mind if I call you a dirty rat ba$tard.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

:hang:

You can't have my hangers! You'd like 'em too much. And if you paid more than me, they might like you more than me....... so find your own hangers. :thumbsup:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

thats a good smiley for a hanger Tim:yes::hang:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

He said he wasn't going to check this site again. So I should have been a little nasty to him.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

He can't do that ,,, right?


----------

